# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین رشته های تجربی برای اپلای

## Arya5163

سلام دوستان
واسه اپلای بهتره کدوم رشته ها از تجربی خوبن؟ ممنون میشم یه توضیحی بدین

----------


## poker_ch

پیشنهاد میکنم تاپیک زیر رو مطالعه کنید. منم همچین سوالی داشتم که اینجا رفع شد.

اطلاعات درمورد اپلای

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> سلام دوستان
> واسه اپلای بهتره کدوم رشته ها از تجربی خوبن؟ ممنون میشم یه توضیحی بدین


دارو و پرستاری

----------

